# Stonyfield Yougart Recall



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

FYI for those who feed Stonyfield yougart.
http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/stoneyfield04_09.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yikes! Fortunately all I have here are the 6 oz containers.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:angry: Great. I just bought one last night.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting -whew i was feeding lowfat not fat free thank goodness -- man is anything safe anymore  so frustrating 



QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 4 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757008


> FYI for those who feed Stonyfield yougart.
> http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/stoneyfield04_09.html[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah me too just the small ones and lowfat thank goodness 


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 4 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757011


> Yikes! Fortunately all I have here are the 6 oz containers.[/B]


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

ARRGH Its always something :angry: Im taking mine back TODAY!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't feed Lilly yogurt but I eat Stonyfield yogurt every day! Thankfully I don't buy the quart size ones so I should be safe.....


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I called my supermarket to let them know that there was a recall on this particular Stonyfield and they had no idea. :shocked: So I drove there with my quart and the print out that was in the original post. I am so happy that you posted this. Daisy and I eat this every morning.


----------

